# Meet Blue



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

Hello!
I am babysitting Blue again for the summer. Seeing as how I forgot to share pictures last summer  I figured I should share some now,  
He is my friend's hedgie but I often babysit him over the summer while she works out of town. He is obese and very antisocial. :roll: I made a post in the diet board of the forum, but he's on a diet.  As for his antisocial personality, I don't know a whole lot about his history but I guess he was like that when they got him, and has never really "opened up" (figuratively lol) despite being handled regularly. It takes quite some time holding him before he will even poke his nose out. If he hears the slightest movement around his cage, he immediately starts huffing. :roll: Makes him very hard to handle when he is jamming his spikes into you! Brat. Anyways, he loves to come out and explore as long as you sit nice and quietly. He's just a shy little guy.

Meet Blue!
This is what he looks like 98% of the time... :roll: 









Oh Hi! Do you want to come out?



























It took FOREVER for him to open up this much for pictures.









Oops I moved! Time to curl back up a little...









See? It's not so bad out here buddy! 









Most of the pictures of him exploring were a blur.


















He saw me move too fast









It's just me!









Bye!









Enjoy!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Bahahaha I love his little crinkly nose!! In those pictures of him exploring, I just imagine the song "Bad to the Bone" playing as his entrance music.  He's a cutie patootie!


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks!  He is very entertaining. You can't help but laugh and feel bad at the same time when he huffs at every little thing. :roll: I really have to wonder if he was either abused, or (most likely) simply not handled and socialized at ALL as a baby. I don't know much about his life before my friend took him in. 

Any idea what color he is? Just curious.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

In my opinion he looks like an Algerian Brown, but I'm defo not an expert with colors-- Larry T would know for sure!!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

hes lovely reminds me of my rescue hog mitch although mitch is tiny!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Fancy seeing you on here :lol: 

He IS a little chubster, but he's adorable!!   

Hopefully he comes out of his shell for you a bit this summer! 
Does he have mealworms at all? Bribery is always the best policy with these guys :lol: 

Anyways thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks Algerian Chocolate to me,very cute BTW!  He is a big one  Does he have a wheel?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I see a double chin!! LOL, very cute. I bet it is just his personality. Truffle has little or no desire to explore by himself. Interestingly though if you hold him up high and take him for a walk he will come out and see the sites.

Toffee on the other hand wont ball up no matter what I do!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Loved the pics, he's adorable


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Bahahaha I love his little crinkly nose!! In those pictures of him exploring, I just imagine the song "Bad to the Bone" playing as his entrance music.  He's a cutie patootie!


That song definitely suits! :lol:

I love his squishy little face, so cute!


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

SnufflePuff said:


> Fancy seeing you on here :lol:
> 
> He IS a little chubster, but he's adorable!!
> 
> ...


Hahaha What can I say?  :lol: I'm a forum junkie!  :shock:

I stumbled across this place last summer when I watched Blue for the first time.  I will have to try the bribery, but I am not sure he has ever had mealies before, so I might need to get him recognizing them first. Silly thing. I wish he would not huff and puff so much.  It makes it very painful to hold him.  I have to pick him up with a towel because he jams me with his spikes when I touch him. (jerk) Those pictures are from last summer and it seriously took 30 min to an hour at _least _to get him to come out just that much. I will of course try to get more pics this summer.  
He does have a wheel that he uses a lot. And potties on a lot. I tried to potty train him last summer, but we didn't make a lot of progress. What is their ideal weight range?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

:lol: That's awesome.

Some hedgehogs who haven't had mealworms before definitely don't recognize them as food, but most of them love em.

My biggest hedgehog Chloe is a little stinker too and her quills are SOOO sharp. My other two hardly hurt to handle, but hers have always been extra pokey. I always use a blankie to pick her up, so don't worry, that's perfectly fine. Spares the poor hands too, I actually get funny allergic reactions sometimes to their quills, like weird looking hives, so it's good to wash your hands after touching them too.

As for average weight range, it's not so much the number that matters but more the shape. You don't want them to be too skinny like this )( ... obviously not an issue here  but you ideally want them to be like this || rather than like this ( ) kind of thing.

Here's a great thread that shows people's different hedgehogs next to dollar bills and tells you their weight so you get a general idea of average hedgehog size: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6901. I'll take some pictures of my chubby monsters too and post them once I have a chance.


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

lmao


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's such a cute cranky pants!!! I love him! Looks like you're doing a great job too, being patient & all. He's fortunate to have such a good babysitter! I wish you lived closer to Arkansas! I have 2 much less huffy hedgies you could babysit! :lol:


----------



## HurricaneKatt (May 12, 2010)

PJM said:


> He's such a cute cranky pants!!! I love him! Looks like you're doing a great job too, being patient & all. He's fortunate to have such a good babysitter! I wish you lived closer to Arkansas! I have 2 much less huffy hedgies you could babysit! :lol:


I would LOVE to experience some much less huffy hedgies! :lol: Quite frankly, what that video shows is pretty much all I see about 99% of the time. :roll: Really hasn't done much in the way of convincing me they are good pets.  I am sure he could be quite awesome if he would, you know, _come out_ a little.  Oh well. He is quite amusing with his little tantrums. If you so much as cough too loudly near his cage he starts revving up. :roll:


----------

